# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Tutorials + More] Photoshop Utilities

## Krip

I will be making a list of signature tutorials and such.
Notice: none of these tutorials or utilities were created by me. I do not take any credit for it.
There will be three classes:
●Easy
●Moderate
●Advanced *You can now post in this thread.To bump it, for questions, and etc. * 
Private Message me if you need anything, or would like to add a tutorial. - I will also add other utilites for photoshop.

----------


## Krip

EASY TUTORIALS

Abstract Tutorial
 Grunge Tutorial

----------


## Krip

Moderate Tutorials
Grunge/Smudge Tutorial


Grunge Tutorial


Simple C4D Tutorial

----------


## Krip

ADANCED TUTORIALS
 Abstract Tutorial

C4D Tutorial

----------


## Krip

Photoshop Brushes


Abstract Grunge Brushes 

*Download* : 



```
http://www.deviantart.com/download/17112056/abstractvsgrunge2_byalias.abr
```

SIZE="3"]Risingsun Brushes[/size] 

*Download* : 




```
http://www.deviantart.com/download/43595897/Risingsun_Brushes_by_JavierZhX.zip
```

Abstract Brushes 

*Download* :




```
http://www.deviantart.com/download/24827519/Abstract_Brushes.abr
```

Metal-CX's Stormy

*Download* :




```
http://www.deviantart.com/download/17523508/s_Stormy.abr
```

Doom Abstract Brush Set 2

*Download* :




```
http://www.deviantart.com/download/17463264/doom_abstract2.abr
```

----------


## Krip

Fonts

Need fonts? Click here!

----------


## Krip

Render Pack
*Download:*
MegaUpload
RapidShare

----------


## Krip

*If you have further questions feel free to ask. Also, Please send URLs to tutorials if you would like me to add it to the list or any other utilities/tools.
*

----------


## Clain

Add this one, It helped me alot  :Big Grin: ...I got bored so i tried it with...the same colors and render haha.

~ Full Sig Tut ~ very detailed, a lot of essentials - globalsa

----------


## Krip

> Add this one, It helped me alot ...I got bored so i tried it with...the same colors and render haha.
> 
> ~ Full Sig Tut ~ very detailed, a lot of essentials - globalsa




Thanks a lot for the tutorial, it has been added to the list!

----------


## CarlosJ

some really nice stuff there thanks for share +rep

----------


## Krip

> some really nice stuff there thanks for share +rep



_Your welcome, enjoy._

----------


## Thimpey

Oo very nice! +Rep!

----------


## Volcano

Very nice krip i really like the one with the spiderman thing it cant be better explained  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Krip

Your welcome *Volcano* and *Thimpey*!
Remember to post your outcomes! 
If you need help installing the brushes/fonts or anything else, feel free to ask.

----------


## Volcano

*Ok, Thanks*

----------


## Krip

*Added another tutorial.*

----------

